# Wildlife Reference Material



## warthog59 (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi: 
I thought I would let everybody know about my reference material. I have over 300 species of wildlife on cds. Each disc is it's own species. Most of the cds have well over 100 pictures on them. Very up close for coloration, eyes, etc as well as full life size pictures. They are very easy to use and less cumbersome trying to dig up reference photos. These were designed for use in painting, carving, etc. as long as my photos are not sold themselves. If anyone is interested, you can find my website at www.alaskanorthtaxidermy.com. Thanks, Phil


----------



## Paint (Dec 5, 2018)

thanks for sharing the web site, these are beautiful images


----------

